# Lives Sony Support



## exp_02 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been trying to get Lives to play my m2st Sony files with no success.  The lives folks are say the version .98, from the ports is too old and I should upgrade.  well I upgraded all the prerequisite programs that it required, except for jack ( could not figure that one out).  Anyway it seems that the configure works fine, however, when I run gmake it fails with what seems to be a gettext issue.  Would you be able to tell what the problem is from this little snippet and offer some advice: 

```
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/data/lives/lives-1.1.4/intl'
gmake[1]: *** No rule to make target `../config.h', needed by `bindtextdom.o'.  Stop.
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/data/lives/lives-1.1.4/intl'
```
Lives requires gettext-devlevel 0.17 which I have and that is what the Lives people say is missing the devlevel for gettext.

And is anyone working on updating the port for mplayer  and Lives to include HD support?  Mplayer is the important one.

Thanks


----------

